# PDF in Excel Umwandeln



## warli (17. Juni 2005)

Hallo liebe Community,

zur Zeit habe ich folgendes Problem und zwar möchte ich eine vorhandene PDF Datei in der Tabellen vorhanden sind in eine Excel Tabelle umwandeln. Dies kann ich mit dem Adobe Writer 5 bzw 6 auch erstellen, leider ist dieser aufwand sehr langwierig.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit per C++ die PDF auszulesen bzw umzuwandeln (vielleicht in eine css) und dies dann wieder in Excel einzubinden?

Wäre für Tipps und Vorschläge dankbar da ich ziemlich auf den Schlauch stehe.

Danke
Warli


----------



## Tobias K. (17. Juni 2005)

moin


Schonmal die Suchfunktion des Boards benutzt?!
Da solltest du ein paar "Anregungen"finden.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## warli (17. Juni 2005)

Hi,

danke für deine Antwort und ja ich habe sie benutzt aber leider noch kein vergleichbares gefunden.
Ich suche immer zuerst im Forum bevor ich schreibe -> deshalb so wenig Posts 

Wenn du ein Thread mit vergleichbaren Problem hast teile es mir bitte mit da ich keins finde.
Im Forum finde ich nur von irgendetwas nach PDF aber ich möchte wie gesagt den anderen Weg und das auch in C++.

Gruss
WarLi


----------



## KristophS (17. Juni 2005)

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials206090.html&highlight=PDF+Excel 
Behandelt dieser Thread nicht genau dein Problem?


----------



## warli (20. Juni 2005)

Hallo KristophS

Erstmal danke dir.

indirekt ja, aber leider nicht das was ich brauche.
Mein Problem ist es aus der PDF Datei die sich über 30 Seiten reine Tabelle erstreckt eine verwendbare Datei zu erstellen die ich dann in Excel einbinden kann.

Wenn ich das PDF als CSV speichern kann, wäre das dann auch kein Problem.
Ich denke meine Frage wurde wohl falsch verstanden.

Ich würde gerne eine X Seiten PDF ohne abzutippen mittels C++ in ein für Excel verständliches Format umwandeln.
Sprich ich starte mein Programm, der Anwender wird gefragt welches PDF, danach wird es on the fly umgewandelt und als Excel Datei abgespeichert.

Ich habe auch versucht per Hand dies ganze erstmal zu probieren wobei sich alleine dieses schon als echt mühselig herausstellte da ich jede einzelne Seite makieren musste in Acrobat.

In dem Thread den du mir gegeben hast, soll das PDF in Excel abgetippt werden und ein Beispiel Code für auslesen einer CSV ist auch dabei, dies alles jedoch ist nicht das was ich brauche.

Ein Ansatz wie ich per C++ die PDF auslesen und als CSV speichern kann wäre deshalb echt super.

Danke


----------

